# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh về ngành năng lượng

## sudo

*Energy | 88 JPG | 1280x1024 | 26 MB*​[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a] | [replacer_a] | [replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=3505

----------

